# O.p.i



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm an NC20 in MAC standards (just to give you an inkling as to my coloring) so I'm fairly fair skinned.  Just curious for those with similar coloring - or I guess really anyone!  What are some of your favorite O.P.I brand nailpolish colors?  I just bought 'OP -I Love This Color!' and I love it!  I think it's going to be a great Fall color.

I really like this brand - so I would love to find other colors as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 
_I'm an NC20 in MAC standards (just to give you an inkling as to my coloring) so I'm fairly fair skinned.  Just curious for those with similar coloring - or I guess really anyone!  What are some of your favorite O.P.I brand nailpolish colors?  I just bought 'OP -I Love This Color!' and I love it!  I think it's going to be a great Fall color.

I really like this brand - so I would love to find other colors as well.

Thanks guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where do you buy OPI?
Either I can't find it around here or I always overlook it, haha.
Thanks!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_Where do you buy OPI?
Either I can't find it around here or I always overlook it, haha.
Thanks!_

 
try a salon or if you know any people in the industry, a beauty supply store.

i have tooonnnnnsss of colors i love. (i'm an nw20) 

lincoln park after dark
i'm not really a waitress
shanghi shimmer
la paz-itively hot
got a date to-knight
purple with a purpose
black onyx  

to name a few.


----------



## poohslovebug (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_Where do you buy OPI?
Either I can't find it around here or I always overlook it, haha.
Thanks!_

 
I buy mine from:
http://www.8ty8beauty.com/

It's the cheapest price-wise that I have found. Plus, they have super fast shipping.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm an NC45 and I have:
Sonic Bloom
Blue My Mind
Can't A Berry Have Some Fun
Cream of Crete
Route Beer Float
Ti-Tan Your Toga
18K Ginza Gold
Ulta-Mate Berry Beautiful
Bubble Bath
Sensous
Canadian Maple Leaf
Pistol Packin Pink


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_try a salon or if you know any people in the industry, a beauty supply store.

i have tooonnnnnsss of colors i love. (i'm an nw20) 

lincoln park after dark
i'm not really a waitress
shanghi shimmer
la paz-itively hot
got a date to-knight
purple with a purpose
black onyx  

to name a few. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm the only beauty supply place around here is Sally Beauty Supply.  Anyone seen it there?

And wow, they have such fun names! =)


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_Where do you buy OPI?
Either I can't find it around here or I always overlook it, haha.
Thanks!_

 

I get mine at Ulta.  I think thats pretty much the main place to get it - as well as salons, but I find that Ulta has a MUCH bigger selection.


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_try a salon or if you know any people in the industry, a beauty supply store.

i have tooonnnnnsss of colors i love. (i'm an nw20) 

lincoln park after dark
i'm not really a waitress
shanghi shimmer
la paz-itively hot
got a date to-knight
purple with a purpose
black onyx  

to name a few. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh, I KNEW I shouldn't have asked the question, now I want to go back to Ulta and buy more - a few of those I was looking at, I'll have to make sure to give them a closer look and probably buy a few.  thanks!


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poohslovebug* 
_I buy mine from:
http://www.8ty8beauty.com/

It's the cheapest price-wise that I have found. Plus, they have super fast shipping._

 
 My gosh that is cheap!


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_Hmm the only beauty supply place around here is Sally Beauty Supply.  Anyone seen it there?

And wow, they have such fun names! =)_

 
I haven't been to Sally Beauty Supply in years - but if I recall, they do carry them!


----------



## lara (Aug 19, 2006)

Get a friend in the industry to buy them at trade prices for you. My OPI collection fills four drawers in a chest of drawers, as I get them at below trade prices.


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Get a friend in the industry to buy them at trade prices for you. My OPI collection fills four drawers in a chest of drawers, as I get them at below trade prices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That would be perfect.  If only I had a friend in the industry - I'm addicted, I love the way these wear.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 19, 2006)

I haven't bought any for ages but some I love from previous collcetions are:

- Man of la Mancha
- La Boheme
- Movin' Out
- I'm Not Really a Waitress
- Dazzle Me

For french manicure
- Calling All Goddesses
&
- Honeymoon Sweet or Fireflies


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 
_I get mine at Ulta.  I think thats pretty much the main place to get it - as well as salons, but I find that Ulta has a MUCH bigger selection._

 
DAMN!  I should have got some when I was in Florida at ULTA (there isn't one in my state).


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 19, 2006)

Some regular nail salons sell OPI; just peruse your local places if you get a chance or call them. Sometimes, I think nail salons write in their Yellow Pages ad what they use.

I think Trade Secret sells it as well.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 19, 2006)

I have around 80-100 OPIs and I bought the majority of them online.  The cheapest sellers are:

www.8ty8beauty.com
www.head2toebeauty.com
www.transdesign.com

They all ship for around $6, some do priority shipping for less.  They ship international and send out within a business day.  If you email them with any questions, all the sellers are quick to respond and very helpful.

Also, Trade Secret/Beauty Express & Regis clearance bins are great places to bargain shop.  They clear out all the older collections starting at 20% off but eventually they get as low as 80% off.  I stocked up on the Japanese collection that way.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 19, 2006)

This doesn't have much to do with OPI, BUTTT... What are some other good nail polish brands?  My house is lacking so much self-prettiness items such as make up and nail polish so I don't know anything!  Are mac polishes alright?


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_This doesn't have much to do with OPI, BUTTT... What are some other good nail polish brands?  My house is lacking so much self-prettiness items such as make up and nail polish so I don't know anything!  Are mac polishes alright?_

 
I also like China Glaze.  I've only seen it locally in an independent beauty supply store that mainly sells to salons but there are several sites online that sell it.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 
_I haven't been to Sally Beauty Supply in years - but if I recall, they do carry them!_

 

I know they have a TON of nail polish, but I usually pass right by them and go straight to the hair dye, haha.
I'll stop by tomorrow and let you know what I find.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_This doesn't have much to do with OPI, BUTTT... What are some other good nail polish brands?  My house is lacking so much self-prettiness items such as make up and nail polish so I don't know anything!  Are mac polishes alright?_

 

i have no experience with mac polishes but other than opi, china glaze, essie and creative nail design are all really good brands. those four are probably the most popular and used brands in the industry.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_This doesn't have much to do with OPI, BUTTT... What are some other good nail polish brands?  My house is lacking so much self-prettiness items such as make up and nail polish so I don't know anything!  Are mac polishes alright?_

 
My favorite brand is China Glaze.  It applies much smoother than OPI in my opinion.  To be honest, I don't think it's about the brand of polish as much as it is about the base and top coat.  You can use a cheap, crappy polish brand and have it last with the right prep and products.  I use Creative Stickey base coat and Poshe top coat.  It dries fast and so shiney!!!

Creative polishes tend to take a LOOOOONG time to dry and they dent easily without the right top coat.  

I've only tried one MAC polish and it was ok, nothing to write home about.


----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2006)

MAC polishes are fairly generic. I find them a little too thin for my liking, and they're v. v. expensive for the size of the bottle.

Cincyfan is right on the ball about your prep - it's all about treatments, top and base coats. I use OPI 'cause as I said above, I get it stupidly cheap, but I use 1x Nail Envy Matte, 1x Natrual Nail Base Coat, 2x whatever colour I want and 1x either Matte or Natrual Nail Top Coat. My manicures are like iron, they don't budge.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 24, 2006)

I LOVE O.P.I.! though if anyone's interested, another great brand is Essie and I agree with China Glaze. HTH!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Essie is another really great brand, and I agree that China Glaze is as well!


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2006)

Some of my OPI favorites: (For reference, my skin tone is olive (NC35), and I have naturally bluish black hair.  I tend to look best in cool tones, and very bright, rich colors.)

For a natural, subtle looking manicure: Argeneeny Pinkini

A fun, really girly shade of pink: Aphrodite's Pink Nighty

A lovely, iridescent pale lilac: Venus di Violet

A rich red-violet: Jewel of India

Very bright magenta with a slight blue shimmer: Kinky in Helsinki

I'm looking forward to trying out Kyoto Pearl (frosty white), some reds, and some of the shades in the Brights collection.


----------



## xceelynn (Aug 29, 2006)

i like 'electric eel' it's a pretty lime? green color! &i know what ur thinking.. electric eel, the blue e/s from mac haha but yeahhhhH! it's a nice summery nailpolish.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Selene* 
_I'm looking forward to trying out Kyoto Pearl (frosty white), some reds, and some of the shades in the Brights collection._

 
Kyoto Pearl is probably my favorite shade in that color range from OPI.  Check out "Quarter of a Cent-Cherry" from their latest collection, _25th Anniversary_.  They describe it as a "rich cherry red" and it is gorgeous.  I have had it on for a week now and people have constantly complimented me on it.


----------



## Cdjax (Aug 29, 2006)

My OPI faves are:

-I'm Not Really A Waitress
-Vould You Like A Lick-tenstein?
-Melon of Troy
-Sugar Plum Yum
-Greece Just Blue Me Away

but, I definitely plan on getting more.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 6, 2006)

What is the average price of OPI at Ulta?  How often do they come out with new collections?  I am on a nail polish kick!!  Oh, and do they offer the mini sizes in all colors?  How much are the mini ones?

Does anyone have the OPI traincase that Trade Secret sells?  Anyone know how much that is?  I can't find anything on their website... (I am making my Christmas list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_What is the average price of OPI at Ulta?  How often do they come out with new collections?  I am on a nail polish kick!!  Oh, and do they offer the mini sizes in all colors?  How much are the mini ones?

Does anyone have the OPI traincase that Trade Secret sells?  Anyone know how much that is?  I can't find anything on their website... (I am making my Christmas list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
I think I paid $7.50 (gulp) at Ulta for my latest OPI polish (purchased last month).  OPI seems to come out with new collections with the seasons, with the exception of the latest (anniversary).  The only minis the Orlando Ulta store had were the special collection minis.  Didn't catch the price on those.

You mean to tell me that OPI makes a traincase?  I could probably fill that thing right now!  If you should find a pic of it please post it.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is a link to the OPI Traincase
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-OPI-TRAIN-CA...QQcmdZViewItem

And I saw a few pictures on MUA of it also.  Apparently it is only available at Trade Secret, but I can't find a price anywhere.  I am going to call my local TS to see if they carry them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Ok, I just called TS and they are only sold there.  They are $48 alone or $20 if you buy $25 worth of OPI products.  They are so cute!  Such a beautiful lavender color!  I definately want one!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2006)

OOOH!!  I just called my Trade Secret, they've got it and it's on sale, for $34 (30% off)!  And it only comes in that one color.  Thing is, it's actually too small for my collection, but I still want it!  (<-- How pitiful is *that*?)


----------

